# Snake Bite, This you do not want on your bucket list



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

I got a rattlesnake bite last Sunday, Pictures of the progression. 1st photo at bite , 10 hrs later, over nite, then 30 hours, 48 hrs later today, it appears to be stable now.
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like no medical intervention?


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

We gotta hear more of this story. Where, how, what treatment (if any)???!!


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

dysfunction said:


> Looks like no medical intervention?


nope went to er was there for hourssss


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

goofyarcher said:


> nope went to er was there for hourssss


Was just going by the schmutz and socks (every time I've gone to an ER, they've gotten happy with the scissors). I see it's marker now, duh! 

How many bags of antivenin?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I was doing trail work this past weekend and one of the guys stepped on a copperhead as we were carrying a cut log out to use to reinforce a drain. It was only about two feet long and fortunately, he stepped on its head and it decided to just get out of there rather than seeking revenge.

Healing vibes your way, GA.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Damn, hope you heal up quick… what’s the story? Put your foot down in the wrong spot? Looks like high desert, maybe Sedona or Utah?


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

That's crazy -- wishing you a speedy recovery. I'm also curious how it happened -- you clearly were on a ride, but were you actually riding.

I live in a completely different part of the country but love stopping on rides to find and photograph rattlers. My S.O. hates that I do. I always try to be very cautious but once or twice have had the thought "this isn't the best situation." So I would just be curious to hear more details. And again, more than anything, hope you are recovering quickly.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

It's not the bite I'm afraid of. It's the medical bill. Did you drive yourself to ER? Please share with us the follow up. I hear the bill for a rattlesnake bite can be upwards of $100k. How much does the insurance cover?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mike Aswell said:


> I live in a completely different part of the country but love stopping on rides to find and photograph rattlers.


This is why I am really curious to hear the whole story. I live in rattler country, see them all the time and have never even been warned by one. I'm assuming OP accidentally stepped on it or something... the only stories I ever hear about people getting bit are putting their foot down on one they didn't see, or dummies trying to poke at them to get them to pose for selfies.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

It's the time of year here where there are places I'm just growing uncomfortable riding. Mostly because of the rains, high grass, and increased snake activity.. Heck, it's the time of year when I'm more cautious walking around my property because of them.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Bikeventures said:


> It's not the bite I'm afraid of. It's the medical bill. Did you drive yourself to ER? Please share with us the follow up. I hear the bill for a rattlesnake bite can be upwards of $100k. How much does the insurance cover?


The medical system is a joke. A $100k bill can get whittled down to $10k once the insurance companies negotiate it down. Then it's whatever you owe of that $10k. That was my experience for an injury that required hospitalization and surgery. $100k turned into about $10-$15k. Can't remember what I paid, maybe a couple of grand. Of course, if they charge you directly, they'll expect you to pay $100k.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> This is why I am really curious to hear the whole story. I live in rattler country, see them all the time and have never even been warned by one. I'm assuming OP accidentally stepped on it or something... the only stories I ever hear about people getting bit are putting their foot down on one they didn't see, or dummies trying to poke at them to get them to pose for selfies.


Warned 

^ That link is a video to one of the only times I've been "warned." I can remember one other time and it seemed to be mother with babies so I think she was just being defensive. 

And I have countless pictures and videos I could post. So needless to say it is rare. Usually they are extremely docile/lazy. I also know where to look for them and am off my bike and approaching cautiously.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Bikeventures said:


> It's not the bite I'm afraid of. It's the medical bill. Did you drive yourself to ER? Please share with us the follow up. I hear the bill for a rattlesnake bite can be upwards of $100k. How much does the insurance cover?


What a useless third world country to live in...... what do you pay your taxes for if not for health care?


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Just a rattle snak


dysfunction said:


> It's the time of year here where there are places I'm just growing uncomfortable riding. Mostly because of the rains, high grass, and increased snake activity.. Heck, it's the time of year when I'm more cautious walking around my property because of them.


thats is what is going on here,, we have hand rain and everything is overgrown, the creek overflowed and sand is on the trail. to avoid the said we ride up on the edge of trail in 10-14 in tall grass. Hot day cool grass. It was very slick do to sand, so i was at walking speed or less, looking back it is what it is, More than likely the snake was hit by the bike and it was just saying back off. Our snakes tend to be timid, not aggressive. Antivenom not sure how much. They said when it quit "growing/spreading" they watched it for 4 or 5 more hours then sent me home. most of the nasty-looking stuff happened the next day. I'm am on my way to Doc in an hour see what's up now. Nothing new today and it actually looks much better swelling is good, the bright red is gone, but tissues and little to no feeling. Will know more in a couple of hours.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

plummet said:


> What a useless third world country to live in...... what do you pay your taxes for if not for health care?


Military and free handouts to big industries like gas and agriculture.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

goofyarcher said:


> Just a rattle snak
> 
> thats is what is going on here,, we have hand rain and everything is overgrown, the creek overflowed and sand is on the trail. to avoid the said we ride up on the edge of trail in 10-14 in tall grass. Hot day cool grass. It was very slick do to sand, so i was at walking speed or less, looking back it is what it is, More than likely the snake was hit by the bike and it was just saying backoff. Our snakes tend to be timid, not aggressive. Anitvenmo not sure how much. They said when it quit "growing/spreading" they watched it for 4 or 5 more hours then sent me home. most of the nasty-looking stuff happened the next day. Im am on my way to Doc in an hour see what's up now. Nothing new today and it actually looks much better swelling is good, the bright red is gone, but tissues and little to no feeling. Will know more in a couple hours.


Glad to hear it's heading in the right direction. We often joke that you don't want to be the 3rd bike to hit a snake... because by then it's just pissed. But you just never know.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

plummet said:


> What a useless third world country to live in...... what do you pay your taxes for if not for health care?


Hypersonic stealth tanks. We have the best hypersonic stealth tanks in the world!


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

You may now have superhuman powers.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

You think a rattlesnake bite is bad? Wait till you are stung by a black widow. 10 times worse and life threatening. I do wish you a speedy recovery though. As long as you have health insurance this is not going to cost you anything more than a small ER co-pay.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

ballisticexchris said:


> You think a rattlesnake bite is bad? Wait till you are stung by a black widow. 10 times worse and life threatening.


You're comparing from personal experience?

more people die from snake bites, btw.


----------



## lsrn (Jan 2, 2021)

ballisticexchris said:


> You think a rattlesnake bite is bad? Wait till you are stung by a black widow. 10 times worse and life threatening. I do wish you a speedy recovery though. As long as you have health insurance this is not going to cost you anything more than a small ER co-pay.


Either one can be life-threatening. I’ve seen both, and the rattlesnake bites looked worse.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

ballisticexchris said:


> You think a rattlesnake bite is bad? Wait till you are stung by a black widow. 10 times worse and life threatening. I do wish you a speedy recovery though. As long as you have health insurance this is not going to cost you anything more than a small ER co-pay.


I very lucky, I am just pretty sure the damage is static now, I go to wound care a wound care Dr in am. to monitor it


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

dysfunction said:


> You're comparing from personal experience?
> 
> more people die from snake bites, btw.


Because more people are bitten by rattlesnakes.



lsrn said:


> Either one can be life-threatening. I’ve seen both, and the rattlesnake bites looked worse.


Snake bites look worse initially but don't lead to heavy scarring or disfigurement like a black widow.



goofyarcher said:


> I very lucky, I am just pretty sure the damage is static now, I go to wound care a wound care Dr in am. to monitor it


You are going to be fine. Very rare for a healthy grown adult to die from a rattlesnake bite even without care. Now if a child is bit or you are bit by a baby rattler (which cannot control the venom) it can have grave consequences.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

ballisticexchris said:


> Because more people are bitten by rattlesnakes.


No, because more venom is involved. I should run in fear every time I enter my barn as I see these daily. Literally, daily most of the year.  

fewer people a year in the US die from black widows than bee stings.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

dysfunction said:


> No, because more venom is involved. I should run in fear every time I enter my barn as I see these daily. Literally, daily most of the year.
> 
> fewer people a year in the US die from black widows than bee stings.


This is going to end up like a e-bike thread so I will leave it as I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Hypersonic stealth tanks. We have the best hypersonic stealth tanks in the world!


I read that in Borat's voice.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Military and free handouts to big industries like gas and agriculture.


Good God dude, can there be a thread that you don't inject your personal politics into?


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Grodyman said:


> Good God dude, can there be a thread that you don't inject your personal politics into?


In his defense it is really easy to do when typing out a response. We can only hope things will change for the better 853 days from now. As it is we have a much bigger issue on this forum in regards to grown adults with an adolescent brain.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

ballisticexchris said:


> In his defense it is really easy to do when typing out a response. We can only hope things will change for the better 853 days from now. As it is we have a much bigger issue on this forum in regards to grown adults with an adolescent brain.


No, this is not the first time by far.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Grodyman said:


> Good God dude, can there be a thread that you don't inject your personal politics into?


Huh? I rarely say anything political on here, intentionally… since it’s like, against the rules.

The US spending tons of money on the military isn’t exactly a political opinion either, it’s a fact.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Huh? I rarely say anything political on here, intentionally… since it’s like, against the rules.
> 
> The US spending tons of money on the military isn’t exactly a political opinion either, it’s a fact.


Well okay, my bad. We were discussing rattlesnakes and mountain biking, I forgot I needed to be informed about US government waste.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> The US spending tons of money on the military isn’t exactly a political opinion either, it’s a fact.


I wish they were spending that kind of dough when I served. I was stuck driving over 30 year old M35 A1 Deuce and a Half's!! I wanted a Humvee!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ballisticexchris said:


> You think a rattlesnake bite is bad? Wait till you are stung by a black widow. 10 times worse and life threatening. I do wish you a speedy recovery though. As long as you have health insurance this is not going to cost you anything more than a small ER co-pay.


According to the St Louis Zoo, Black widow venom is stronger but rattlesnakes have killed more people because they inject a much higher quantity of venom. I can't find much info either way, think I'll just avoid them both.









Invertebrates


99% of species are invertebrates, meaning no backbone.




www.stlzoo.org





And hopefully you speak from experience with veteran's medical insurance; the civilian medical establishment usually does their best to force you to pay part. IDK if the OP took an ambulance but a lot of those services have split away from hospitals so that they don't have to accept insurance and can bill the patient at higher rates. "Surprise billing" laws are helping cut that down I think. But I know if I'm not in a real life threatening condition, I'll call an Uber next time. Even if you don't end up paying a lot, you'll end up spending hours and hours on the telephone trying to prove why you don't owe money. My wife has an Xray company demanding she pay a bill because they say the insurance company paid her directly; they didn't.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

ballisticexchris said:


> Because more people are bitten by rattlesnakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many snakes have a cytotoxic venom and will lead to HORRIFIC scarring and disfigurement. I was going to post a picture of an example, but I'll spare everyone else. Google "snakebite necrosis" if you want some disturbing visual examples. Even a copperhead can lead to necrotic tissues.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

chazpat said:


> IDK if the OP took an ambulance but a lot of those services have split away from hospitals so that they don't have to accept insurance and can bill the patient at higher rates.


In my younger days the ambulance was covered by insurance. These days I'm insured through Lloyds Of London included with my SPOT subscription. I get up to 2 airlifts and SAR's per year. I hope to god I never need it.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

chazpat said:


> According to the St Louis Zoo, Black widow venom is stronger but rattlesnakes have killed more people because they inject a much higher quantity of venom. I can't find much info either way, think I'll just avoid them both.


Ding!  You can also go look up poison control stats throughout the US. All of this is pretty easily researched.


----------



## lsrn (Jan 2, 2021)

“Snake bites look worse initially but don't lead to heavy scarring or disfigurement like a black widow”

I work in a hospital, so didn’t see the bites initially. The snakebites looked much worse and the victims were sicker.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Glad OP is okay. 

My little girl rode right up on a 4-5' rattler laying across a trail recently. Her mother freaked out, and my little girl just dismounted and casualty walked right by the snake to move away. 

Rattler never moved.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

chazpat said:


> And hopefully you speak from experience with veteran's medical insurance; the civilian medical establishment usually does their best to force you to pay part. IDK if the OP took an ambulance but a lot of those services have split away from hospitals so that they don't have to accept insurance and can bill the patient at higher rates. "Surprise billing" laws are helping cut that down I think.


Yes, I recently had a 7.5K ambulance ride from an out-of-network provider (should such a thing be legal?) and it was covered...only due to the No Surprises Act, according to the insurance. They have to tell you how much it's going to be before hand, at least a reasonable estimate, that and emergency services required tend to fall under this, since it's not like I'm sitting at home at the time checking personal finances and so on.

I just recently got a bill yesterday for a shorter (5 mi) ambulance ride that was part of the same deal that is $750 and it's from the "(city name) Volunteer Ambulance Corps". I'm not sure I understand "volunteer" in this context...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ballisticexchris said:


> In my younger days the ambulance was covered by insurance. These days I'm insured through Lloyds Of London included with my SPOT subscription. I get up to 2 airlifts and SAR's per year. I hope to god I never need it.


You get as many S&Rs as you need from taxes.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Jayem said:


> You get as many S&Rs as you need from taxes.


SAR: Search And Rescue


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

dysfunction said:


> No, because more venom is involved. I should run in fear every time I enter my barn as I see these daily. Literally, daily most of the year.
> 
> fewer people a year in the US die from black widows than bee stings.


 I was never careless about them but I will take greater caution now


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

goofyarcher said:


> I was never careless about them but I will take greater caution now


Any venomous creature is to be avoided. During jungle training we learned about the Bamboo Viper. Its bite is deadly. Our guides showed us one and it blended in with the bamboo. Very spooky. I'm just glad you ended up ok in the end of all this.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ooof...wow. Glad to see you're getting better.

I wonder if something like this would work for snake bites. I got this as part of my "bee sting kit". I'm not allergic to bee stings...but anything to help reduce the burning and itching is a big bonus.









Amazon.com: BUG BITE THING Suction Tool, Poison Remover - Bug Bites and Bee/Wasp Stings, Natural Insect Bite Relief, Chemical Free - White/Single : Health & Household


Buy BUG BITE THING Suction Tool, Poison Remover - Bug Bites and Bee/Wasp Stings, Natural Insect Bite Relief, Chemical Free - White/Single on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

ballisticexchris said:


> SAR: Search And Rescue


He meant to type S&M.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

ballisticexchris said:


> You think a rattlesnake bite is bad? Wait till you are stung by a black widow. 10 times worse and life threatening. I do wish you a speedy recovery though. As long as you have health insurance this is not going to cost you anything more than a small ER co-pay.


My experience was the opposite. Went to hospital for a a black widow bite, was prescribed painkillers, anti nausea meds, and muscle relaxers and sent home, never really got that bad.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

norcalbike said:


> My experience was the opposite. Went to hospital for a a black widow bite, was prescribed painkillers, anti nausea meds, and muscle relaxers and sent home, never really got that bad.


Everyones body reacts differently to venom. As is our threshold to pain. Glad it was not serious.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

ballisticexchris said:


> baby rattler (which cannot control the venom)


Common, but false, misconception.









The Venom Interviews — 7.1.3 Bites from Babies in The Venom Interviews


The Venom Interviews chapter 7.1.3; Dr. Bill Hayes, Loma Linda University; Jim Harrison, Kentucky Reptile Zoo




vimeo.com








RS VR6 said:


> I wonder if something like this would work for snake bites. I got this as part of my "bee sting kit". I'm not allergic to bee stings...but anything to help reduce the burning and itching is a big bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally as useless as tits on a cat's ass. Sawyer makes a kit that also explicitly makes claims towards being of value in case of snake bites, in addition to bug stings. Same basic thing,same basic uselessness. Both belong in the nearest trash can.



https://doctorross.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/bush-sp-snakebite-suction-devices-suck-emerg-med-clin-n-am.pdf


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

ballisticexchris said:


> Everyones body reacts differently to venom. As is our threshold to pain. Glad it was not serious.


I was bitten on my index toe when cleaning a cabinet type thing that had been tucked into the corner of our garage of what I though were cobwebs (don’t do this barefoot). Initial pain after the bite was like a white hot flash, felt like someone had sunk a knife that was on fire into my foot. 

Not sure if maybe the bite I got was more of a warning/ less severe? Hospital told me there was no antivenin at any of the hospitals in the Bay Area. Pretty scary fact. Fortunately I was fine. Very panicked as you can imagine.


----------



## Canssago (9 mo ago)

ballisticexchris said:


> You think a rattlesnake bite is bad? Wait till you are stung by a black widow. 10 times worse and life threatening. I do wish you a speedy recovery though. As long as you have health insurance this is not going to cost you anything more than a small ER co-pay.


My ER co-pay is $1500 and I work at a hospital!


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

ballisticexchris said:


> In his defense it is really easy to do when typing out a response. We can only hope things will change for the better 853 days from now. As it is we have a much bigger issue on this forum in regards to grown adults with an adolescent brain.


Foreign governments are fueling dissension in American politics. 
After seeing this damage, I have a little more respect for snakes.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

This is a day by day thing, not sure whats really up yet, Will see the Wound care Doc in AM, maybe then I will know what to expect and how long recovery might be.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I've know a few people who were bitten by a brown recluse. At least, that is what they were told it was, they didn't really notice the bite when it happened or see the spider but had a big spot of decaying skin.


----------



## baitdragger (Feb 6, 2007)

I stepped over a rattlesnake coming down from Half Dome. Then, wondering how F*cked I would have been so I researched. Found out about A guy who got bit in the Yos park down near Mariposa by a rattler with his family, needed med vac, bunch of antivenin and is doing better. However docs told him next wasp/bee/spider bite to go right to ER. Something about the body is basically a primed pump thinking it’s going to get another snake bite. He said he can’t check his mailbox without an EPI pen as a result of the bite.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Yes, I recently had a 7.5K ambulance ride from an out-of-network provider (should such a thing be legal?) and it was covered...only due to the No Surprises Act, according to the insurance. They have to tell you how much it's going to be before hand, at least a reasonable estimate, that and emergency services required tend to fall under this, since it's not like I'm sitting at home at the time checking personal finances and so on.
> 
> I just recently got a bill yesterday for a shorter (5 mi) ambulance ride that was part of the same deal that is $750 and it's from the "(city name) Volunteer Ambulance Corps". I'm not sure I understand "volunteer" in this context...





Jayem said:


> Yes, I recently had a 7.5K ambulance ride from an out-of-network provider (should such a thing be legal?) and it was covered...only due to the No Surprises Act, according to the insurance. They have to tell you how much it's going to be before hand, at least a reasonable estimate, that and emergency services required tend to fall under this, since it's not like I'm sitting at home at the time checking personal finances and so on.
> 
> I just recently got a bill yesterday for a shorter (5 mi) ambulance ride that was part of the same deal that is $750 and it's from the "(city name) Volunteer Ambulance Corps". I'm not sure I understand "volunteer" in this context...


You really should look into Uber or Lyft.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad that the OP is going to be OK, sounds like a scary experience...

As for the rest...


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah, my friend got bit by a brown recluse. Just a small little bike on his hand between hit think and pointer finger on the back of his hand. Over a period of weeks they took out more and more flesh until he almost had a hole in his hand. He ended up almost losing his hand completely from it.

Google "brown recluse bite" if you want to see some gory photos.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ballisticexchris said:


> SAR: Search And Rescue


Correct. Public services funded by taxes. Unlike EMS, but EMS can't pluck you off a mountain or trail.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Hypersonic stealth tanks. We have the best hypersonic stealth tanks in the world!


 I do admit, I want a hypersonic stealth tank. But no at the expense no health care. Luckily we dont have snakes and do have health care in nz.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Correct. Public services funded by taxes. Unlike EMS, but EMS can't pluck you off a mountain or trail.


I'll tell you what though, airlifts can end up costing you big money if you are not insured or in a situation that was avoidable. However in a search and rescue type of recovery it is paid by taxpayers.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Fun fact: Around 40% or rattlesnake bites contain little to no venom at all. They are strictly defensive and warning bites, not prey targeting bites.

From what I've seen before, this was a very low venom bite. OP, glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

plummet said:


> What a useless third world country to live in...... what do you pay your taxes for if not for health care?


It's all about the free market! Nothing drives down prices like stopping to research your options whilst you're bleeding out/going into anaphylactic shock/having a heart attack etc... and that assumes you have options, if there's only one hospital in a 100 mile radius how are you going to price match?

This is also a country where ambulances aren't considered a real necessity and lots of towns rely on volunteer fire fighters.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

chazpat said:


> I've know a few people who were bitten by a brown recluse. At least, that is what they were told it was, they didn't really notice the bite when it happened or see the spider but had a big spot of decaying skin.


Yeah I had one on my back as a teenager not idea when it happened but got a black puss filled spot on my back. Medicine stopped it for me and I didn't need a skin graft or anything but I don't recommend.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I got STARI from a Lonestar tick in Arkansas this spring. That bite turned necrotic and was pretty nasty.

I've read there's some confusion as to whether or not some Brown Recluse bites that turned necrotic are actually from Hobo spiders. At least here in the PNW as there are supposedly no Brown Recluses.

Several years ago I jumped in my parents' pool and came up with a massive Brown Recluse on my stomach. Must have been floating on the surface of the water. A bit unnerving but I slowly dipped back into the water and it detached.


----------



## baitdragger (Feb 6, 2007)

I’d have burned that swimming pool to the ground!


----------



## Lyons77 (4 mo ago)

goofyarcher said:


> the creek overflowed and sand is on the trail. to avoid the said we ride up on the edge of trail in 10-14 in tall grass.


So I guess the moral is... never try to avoid riding through the sand. 

Also, thank to the person who posted the video on the baby rattle snake myth. Can't tell you how many times I've heard that baby rattlers are more dangerous. I've had a lot of rattle snakes around my house and in my garage this summer. My wife stepped on one - it didn't bite her, but she screamed like she was being murdered.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

I live near a county park that is known for mountain biking, and this is why I will not ride it. I walk for exercise and constantly see rattlesnakes. My biggest fear is getting bitten, or getting injured trying to avoid one.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

OP - heal up buddy. 

SM


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

plummet said:


> What a useless third world country to live in...... what do you pay your taxes for if not for health care?


Health care is a business, not a government program! What do taxes have to do with health care?


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Many snakes have a cytotoxic venom and will lead to HORRIFIC scarring and disfigurement. I was going to post a picture of an example, but I'll spare everyone else. Google "snakebite necrosis" if you want some disturbing visual examples. Even a copperhead can lead to necrotic tissues.


I was on a rafting trip in the Grand Canyon and we noticed the disfigurement in the leg of the lead guide- he had stepped off of a raft onto the shore and didn't see the Sidewinder and it bit him once. His leg looked bad and that was after it had healed- lumpy & discolored....nasty.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

ballisticexchris said:


> You think a rattlesnake bite is bad? Wait till you are stung by a black widow. 10 times worse and life threatening. I do wish you a speedy recovery though. As long as you have health insurance this is not going to cost you anything more than a small ER co-pay.


Black Widows in the US aren't much worse than a bee sting. Brown recluse is much worse, especially in the southern states, due to the Mexican species is 4x more toxic and can interbreed.


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> Ooof...wow. Glad to see you're getting better.
> 
> I wonder if something like this would work for snake bites. I got this as part of my "bee sting kit". I'm not allergic to bee stings...but anything to help reduce the burning and itching is a big bonus.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the story of the Mtn. Biker that got bit by a rattler while taking a leak. 
Got him right on the penis. His riding partner didn't know what to do, so he called 911. 
The Dispatcher said not to worry, put your mouth on the bite and suck the venom out. 
He hung up the phone and his buddy asked "what did they say?". 

He replied..., Sorry man, you're gonna die".


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

norcalbike said:


> My experience was the opposite. Went to hospital for a a black widow bite, was prescribed painkillers, anti nausea meds, and muscle relaxers and sent home, never really got that bad.


Hey now, we’ll have none of that. This thread is about extreme pain and wild adventure. Make up something good.


----------



## BrokerDon (Nov 14, 2009)

OffTheTop said:


> I live near a county park that is known for mountain biking, and this is why I will not ride it. I walk for exercise and constantly see rattlesnakes. My biggest fear is getting bitten, or getting injured trying to avoid one.


The President of SHARE MTB Club (SoCal) got bit by a rattlesnake walking down a trail doing trail maintenance even though he'd been MTBing for decades. We've had rattlers crawl in our backyard... and our son almost got bit by a rattler cruising across black asphalt playground at night at our kid's elementary school on Parents Nite. I run across one stretched across the trial come around a blind corner at speed with no time to stop and buy hopped him while he coiled and stuck... but missed me. They're a part of MTB riding on most trails just like moose, bears, and mountain lions (one of which we encountered on a MTB ride in Park City).

IMHO rattlesnake bites and deadly animal encounters are a spin of the roulette wheel. Every time you step outside in their territory you're spinning the wheel. 

MTBing is worth every spin IMHO.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

BrokerDon said:


> The President of SHARE MTB Club (SoCal) got bit by a rattlesnake walking down a trail doing trail maintenance even though he'd been MTBing for decades. We've had rattlers crawl in our backyard... and our son almost got bit by a rattler cruising across black asphalt playground at night at our kid's elementary school on Parents Nite. I run across one stretched across the trial come around a blind corner at speed with no time to stop and buy hopped him while he coiled and stuck... but missed me. They're a part of MTB riding on most trails just like moose, bears, and mountain lions (one of which we encountered on a MTB ride in Park City).
> 
> IMHO rattlesnake bites and deadly animal encounters are a spin of the roulette wheel. Every time you step outside in their territory you're spinning the wheel.
> 
> MTBing is worth every spin IMHO.


I've ridden Whiting Ranch at night and have always assumed that there's a lion out there stalking me...


----------



## BrokerDon (Nov 14, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> I've ridden Whiting Ranch at night and have always assumed that there's a lion out there stalking me...


Same here in Newport Coast… although the 2-legged predators are cougars.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

The "is it stick or snake?" game is always good for an additional bit of excitement on the ride down. 

I am grateful that all the rattler encounters I have had have been with chill snakes, I have gotten warning rattles, but the snakes are never aggressive. I am not sure what we can do as riders to protect ourselves more, maybe shin guards, or gaiters?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

AEyogi said:


> The "is it stick or snake?" game is always good for an additional bit of excitement on the ride down.
> 
> I am grateful that all the rattler encounters I have had have been with chill snakes, I have gotten warning rattles, but the snakes are never aggressive. I am not sure what we can do as riders to protect ourselves more, maybe shin guards, or gaiters?


Keep your head on a swivel. I've worked in snake garters, I wouldn't want to ride in them. Oh and leave them alone. Since people keep killing snakes that give warning rattles, this is selectively breeding rattlesnakes that don't.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

RickBullottaPA said:


> I've ridden Whiting Ranch at night and have always assumed that there's a lion out there stalking me...


Saw some mountain line paw prints during an early (6 am) ride at Sly Park a few years back, and started thinking about being back on the trails that early alone may not be such a good idea. Then, I heard a deer getting mauled/eaten down a nearby gully, a sound once you have heard, you cannot forget.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> Keep your head on a swivel. I've worked in snake garters, I wouldn't want to ride in them. Oh and leave them alone. Since people keep killing snakes that give warning rattles, this is selectively breeding rattlesnakes that don't.


I would never hurt them. If anything I want to boop their snoots, but that is obviously not advisable.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

AEyogi said:


> I would never hurt them. If anything I want to boop their snoots, but that is obviously not advisable.


Yea, I sat and watched one cross a trail for about 5 minutes a couple nights ago.


----------



## vreracing_2392 (5 mo ago)

The original poster was bitten not far from where I rode recently. He stated that he was riding along the side of the trail due to the excessive sand. I made every attempt to stay directly in the sand. It is incredible what a motivator it is to stay level while riding through deep sand knowing there may be a snake in the grass. Here is the youtube video: .Sand run


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Such a cutie just needs a snoot booped.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

vreracing_2392 said:


> The original poster was bitten not far from where I rode recently. He stated that he was riding along the side of the trail due to the excessive sand. I made every attempt to stay directly in the sand. It is incredible what a motivator it is to stay level while riding through deep sand knowing there may be a snake in the grass. Here is the youtube video: .Sand run


yeap I was off main trail a hair 
There were other tracks where I got bit, I was far from the first bike though that line about 4" off the main trail line,, about 4 inches off the side is all, but 4" was enough. If you think about it the line you rode is a (NEW cut line) HIGH right (off the trail) on PDR, that line is new post floods. The lower line at the end of the video is the original line (deep sand). A whole lot of people rode that high line to cut in the one you were on at the end of your video.
Same is true for me. I got bit at Little Little Fox which is about as far from a road as you can get. Your video puts you next to the road on PDR, After extreme conditions, we are forced to ride new lines. But yes Doc the grass, a strong motivator!!!!


----------



## vreracing_2392 (5 mo ago)

Hope you keep getting better.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

We saw this guy near Lake Havasu a while back. Looks ready to go.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

vreracing_2392 said:


> Hope you keep getting better.


Thanks Doc, and yes i will avoid the edges, kind of creeps me out thinking about it.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Gym123 said:


> Health care is a business, not a government program! What do taxes have to do with health care?


It’s both. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

DrDon said:


> It’s both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I was actually referring to the treatment of peoples' health, not overseeing and governing it. 

Can we file a class action malpractice lawsuit against the FDA for their Food Pyramid, which has killed countless people by being completely wrong?


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

UPDATE im doing very well, most like wound care for a bit, but over all very good


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Keep us posted. Glad your doing better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Heal up goofyarcher! get back on the bike

to everyone else in this thread..... I laugh in Australian at you

nek min... s**t is that stick a snake...... did that Bark move...... should I put my foot down here 

its currently snake shagging season(aka breeding season) here and all the snakes here are poisonous(two species can hurt you) and numerous ....... and without medical assistance, you will die(laughs nervously) 

and the only place you can get anti-venom is the hospital

but you know... She'll be right mate


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Heal up goofyarcher! get back on the bike
> 
> to everyone else in this thread..... I laugh in Australian at you
> 
> ...


Sounds almost as dangerous as the hikers and ebikers here


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Sounds almost as dangerous as the hikers and ebikers here


Hikers..... elbows out and yell strava and plow through

Ebikers you can hear them coming, mostly I bag them out but they are not on the couch and if i happen to be behind them they will clear the trails of spider webs and they get to run over the snakes first


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

I think I have only one or two debrides left. Then a couple months of just maintaining it


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Crazy to realize how toxic the venom can be, and how much damage to soft tissue can result. I hope you heal well!


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

trmn8er said:


> Crazy to realize how toxic the venom can be, and how much damage to soft tissue can result. I hope you heal well!


Doc told me last week, The wound should be closed by Dec and Full recovery by June


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

The wound is about "filled in" but it will take serval months to get the skin back. Progress


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Hope you heal well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZarmyguy (May 31, 2013)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Military and free handouts to big industries like gas and agriculture.


I believe you redefined land of the free, or free for some, expensive for others, we need a new slogan.


----------



## AZarmyguy (May 31, 2013)

Heres to hoping you heal up, at least you’ll have a cool story. Hope you get back I the saddle soon.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

trmn8er said:


> Hope you heal well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u , i can ride but have to be very careful,, keep it covered, so it is safe, I am way down the road toward healing, Blessed


----------

